# Mehrere Java Versionen parallel betreiben?



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Hier mal mein Vorschlag um schnell die Standard Java VM "austauschen" zu können.
Wir wollen jdk1.5.0_02 und j2sdk1.4.2_07 parallel verwenden.

Zuerst benötigen wir das Programm setx. Damit können wir ganz leicht Umgebungsvariablen dauerhaft ändern.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/reskit/tools/existing/setx-o.asp

Anschließend gestellten wir unsere Umgebunsvariablen wie folgt:
JAVA_HOME14 -> C:\Programme\java\j2sdk1.4.2_07
JAVA_HOME15 -> C:\Programme\java\jdk1.5.0_02

JAVA_HOME -> %JAVA_HOME15%

PATH = ....%JAVA_HOME%/bin;....

Alles was wir nun tun müssen um j2sdk1.4.2 als Standard-VM zu schalten ist due JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariable auf JAVA_HOME14 umzusetzen.

Ich mache das über ein cmd-Skript: (to_java1_4_2_07.cmd)

```
start /B cmd /c "C:\Programme\Resource Kit\setx" JAVA_HOME %JAVA_HOME14% -m
```

um wieder auf Java 5 zu kommen muss man dann einfach nur dieses hier ausführen
(to_java1_5_0_02.cmd)

```
start /B cmd /c "C:\Programme\Resource Kit\setx" JAVA_HOME %JAVA_HOME15% -m
```

Habt ihr Alternativen dazu auf Lager?

Gruß Tom


----------



## cham (5. Mai 2005)

Naja, ich hab schon immer mindestens 4 Javaversionen parallel am laufen, da ich mehrere verschieden alte Projekte bearbeite. Ich baue eigentlich immer setEnv scripte oder hole mir das ganze aus der bash wieder. (Tipp: unter Windows mit cygwin)

Ansonsten: Immer alle Java Registryeinträge löschen, denn es gibt Javaprogramme, die der Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME nicht trauen. Leider gibt es die Javaversionen nicht einfach zum entzippen, so dass ich mir eine Bibliothek an entpackten Javaversionen zusammengestellt habe, damit ich das net immer installieren muss.

Leider trampelt Oracle da immer ziemlcih unsanft über das System, bei Installationen.


----------

